# Rate per Chart for Auditing?



## Lassal423 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm wondering what the 'going rate' is to pay for coding audits, mostly E/M documentation?

I'm sure it varies across the country, but I'd like to get at least a range.

Thank you!


----------

